# wicd funktioniert nicht richtig

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

Ich habe Gentoo auf einem Asus EEE-PC 1000HE installiert. 

Ich verwende XFCE4 und ich habe wicd installiert.

Die Wlan-Karte (Ralink 2860) habe ich mit dem RT2860sta-Treiber zum laufen bekommen.

Mit iwconfig zeigt er sie mir als

```
ra0   Ralink STA
```

an. Wenn ich die Karte mit

airmon-ng start ra0

aktviere, sehe ich mit airodump-ng WLAN-Netzwerke.

Ich habe auch ifplugd installiert, und in /etc/conf.d/net folgendermaßen konfiguriert:

```
config_etc0=( "dhcp" )

ifplugd_eth0="..."

ifplugd_ra0=( "!plug" )
```

ist da ein Fehler?

Nach dem booten zeigt er folgende meldung:

Wicd needs to access your computer's network cards.

Dort gebe ich das root passwort ein, daraufhin bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:

Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface.

Check the wicd log for error messages. (auszug aus log siehe unten)

Dann geht rechts unten ein Fenster auf, in dem Disconnected steht, und eine Fehlermeldung in der steht:

The wicd daemon has shut down. The UI will not function properly until it is restarted.

ich habe auch probiert:

airmon-ng stop ra0

/usr/sbin/wicd restart

Dann zeigt er mir zwar das ein Fenster wenn ich auf das WICD-Symbol im XFCE-Panel klicke, aber dort steht:

No wireless networks found. 

obwohl ich sie mit airodump-ng ra0 sehe.

Ich kann mich auch nicht über "Find a hidden Network" und eingabe der SSID mit einem Netzwerk verbinden.

In dem log in /var/log/wicd/wicd.log steht:

```
Running command ['ifconfig', 'eth0'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

(diese Zeile wiederholt sich einige male)

Autoconnecting...

No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

(dann kommt wieder etliche male die zeile von oben)

(das ganze wiederholt sich und dann steht:)

Autoconnecting...

No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

Running command ['iwconfig', 'ra0', 'up'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

Running command ['iwlist', 'ra0', 'scan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

(Dann wiederholen sich folgende zwei Zeilen abwechselnd:)

Running command ['ifconfig', 'eth0'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

Running command ['ifconfig', 'ra0'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

(auch dieser teil wiederholt sich mehrere male)

(dazwischen steht dann gegen ende auch:)

--------------------------------------

wicd initializing...

--------------------------------------

wicd is version 1.7.0 552

setting backend to external

(diese zwei zeilen sind doppelt)

trying to load backend external

successfully loaded backend external

Automatically detected wireless interface ra0

setting wireless interface ra0

automatically detected wired interface eth0

setting wired interface eth0

setting wpa driver ralink_legacy

(in dem Englischen Gentoo Wiki steht man soll "wext" verwenden, nicht "Ralink Legacy" -> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ralink_RT2860)

setting use global dns to False

setting global dns

global dns servers are None None None

domain is None

search domain is None

seting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

Setting dhcp client to 0

Wireless configuration file found...

Wired configuration file found...

chmoding configuration files 0600...

chowning configuration files root:root...

Using wireless interface...ra0

Using wired interface...eth0

(dann kommen wieder abwechselnd die zeilen:)

Running command ['ifconfig', 'eth0'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

Running command ['ifconfig', 'ra0'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
```

Danke im Vorhinein

LG Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du denn ifconfig als Befehl?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

mit iwconfig bekomme ich die Wlan karte nicht angezeigt. Da zeigt er nur eth0 und lo.

mit iwconfig -a zeigt er mir eth0, lo, sit0 und ra0

```
ra0   Link encap:Ethernet   HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00

BROADCAST MULTICAST   MTU:1500   Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)   TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

Interrupt:19
```

LG Roland

----------

